# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  أود إن أسألكم عن جمارك السيارات

## abdelbasset

السلام عليكم 
أود إن أسألكم عن جمارك السيارات  النقل الثقيل                                                     وحدة الجر 6×4 
ماركة Mercedes-Benz Actros 2646 LS Retarder Hub Reduction 
 عام الصنع 2005 
قراءة العداد 149006 كيلومتر
مرفقات 6X4, ABS, Airconditioning, Luxe pakket, Mistlampen, Radio, Retarder, Standkachel, Zonneklep 
معلومات أخرى Aantal bedden: 2, Cabine: Slaap (F04), Motortype: OM501LA III/9, Versnellingsbak: G240-16 Telligent

----------


## تامر فوزى

الاخ العزيز الفاضل الاستاذ / سيد 
اود في بادئ الامر ان اشكركم علي المجهود و المعلومات الجميله الذى تقوموا بتقديمها لجميع المستخدمين 
انا كنت ارغب في استيراد سياره من ايطاليا ونوعها بروتن جين 2 وسعه المحرك 1600 سي سي 
تكيف و سنتر لوك وكاسيت وباور 
وانا مقيم هنا بالقاهره وسوف يتم استيراد السياره عن طريق زميل لي بيعمل في ايطاليا 
والسؤال هنا هل يصلح ان يتم استيراد السياره باسمى ؟
وكم تكلفه الرسوم الجمركيه المقرر سدادها عليه ؟
وشكرا لسعه صدرك 
وارجو الرد بسرعه

----------


## taswos

*وانا ايضا اود الاستفسار عن جمارك السيارة النقل وهذه مواصفاتها:
brand name : Mercedes Benz
condition : used
Production year :2005
Millage :337000Km
Model :actros 1844
gearbox semi automatic 
origin Germany
cabin type : mega space*
*شكرا لكم واتمنى الرد*

----------


## emadahmed

اود الاستفسار عن جمرك سيارة تويوتا يارس واى موديل 2009 تكييف باور سنتر لوك كاسيت سى دى مرايات وزجاج كهرباء مشتراه يانير 2009 والنزول فبراير 2010

----------

